
Dan Gilmour Saying Good Bye to Apple, Google, Microsoft - jmspring
https://medium.com/backchannel/why-i-m-saying-goodbye-to-apple-google-and-microsoft-78af12071bd
======
bediger4000
I'm proud of Gilmour: he's come a long way since he couldn't get Linux to
install, ever. I also salute his ideological purity. The world needs more of
this, otherwise, we'd all be suffering from "smart quotes", and "byte order
marks" and _NSAKEY.

------
mark_l_watson
Great article, and I like Dan's willingness to sometimes boot to Windows or OS
X, when needed to get some task done.

I feel good using Linux even with some rough edges, but I am also practical
minded in the sense that I have Windows 8.1 and OS X laptops available if
needed.

I am not so happy with smartphone options. Basically, I am nervous about
messing with my expensive Note 4.

~~~
jmspring
I still think the alternatives require too much hand holding -- especially if
you have members of the family that are not inclined to muck with their
hardware (IE, they just want things to work). I'm hyper paranoid about
backups, apps, etc. but I'm willing to buy into the general Apple ecosystem as
a household for entertainment purposes -- media shared just works. It is often
an interesting balancing act.

~~~
tarminian
My whole family uses Ubuntu. There really very little hand holding, it just
works. I actually spent more time hand holding with my partner had a Mac. When
that machine died, we decided to go back to Ubuntu and a Lenovo thinkpad. It
was a good choice.

